# Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Im looking for winter tires now and I came across a used set of Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1s and as far as i know Nokians are overall, one of the best.
I cant seem to find any information recently on these tires and was wondering what they are like?
Size is 175-65-14


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Slow forum, anyone?


----------



## Banditt007 (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (pubahs)*

i am not SURE but i think that the hakkapeliitta 1's have been updated by a new nammed tire from nokian.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Hmmm wonder which line of nokian....


----------



## dirtybun (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (pubahs)*

A friend of mine had Hak's on his Subi for a couple of winters and they were the Balls! We put thousands of snow miles on 'em and never had a problem


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (dirtybun)*

well, once again real tests show (Auto Motor und Sport, ADAC) that they are not that great tire.
Don't forget that most of us do not have packed snow during whole winter.
The best snow tire is the one that has:
1. good dry grip
2. good wet grip
3. ice traction
4. snow traction
5. low noise
6. low rolling resistance
7. resistance to hydroplane.
as per ADAC (German AAA) the best tires in your size are:
Goodyear Ultra Grip 7
Bridgestone Blizzak LM 20
Pirelli W190 Snowcontrol
http://www.adac.de/Tests/Reife...t.asp


_Modified by a2gtinut at 8:31 PM 10-14-2005_


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ahh very true, but im not in the market for spending a lot.
Blizzaks are definitely a good one, but not in the market to spend that, but thanks for the link


----------



## TDInownow (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Ahhh, but there is one big *BUT* to this. I don't read German too well, but the Nokian they tested was a WR, which is the least aggressive of Nokian's offerings, and is typically considered to not be as good as the Hakka 2, Hakka 4, or Hakka Q. Now, the RSI is supposed to be better than any Hakka ever made, and I'd imagine it's better than most of the others on the list.
I've run Hakka Q's for two winters, and I loved them.


----------



## nhdude (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (a2gtinut)*

I've run Blizzaks, Pirellis, Vredesteins, and Nokian snow tires through many NH winters. My personal verdict is that NOTHING can compare to the Nokians (Hakka 1, 2, 10, etc.) for getting winter crud. Not the best on dry pavement but when the $%&! hits the fan, they're the ones I want on my wheels December through March


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
The best snow tire is the one that has:
1. good dry grip
2. good wet grip
3. ice traction
4. snow traction
5. low noise
6. low rolling resistance
7. resistance to hydroplane.


IMHO, the best *snow* tire is based on 3, 4 and 7 (for slush). The other qualities are nice to haves.
The Hakk 1's are an older Nokian tire, but one that has performed very well - these were meant to be studded if ice is a concern for you.


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (f1forkvr6)*

On my wife's 99 SI we are running the Hakka 1.. This is an awesome tire.
I live in the U.P. of MI so we get about 300 inches of snow a year..
The hakka's go on in OCT and come off in April or May.
We have run this tire since 1999, so six seasons I quess. The sipes are worn a bit but I had them re-siped at a local tire shop.
I drove the car to work today cause my Nissan 4x4 just broke down and these tires are still very grippy!!!!!
If my Nissan 4x4 is toast for good, I will buy the Hakka 2 with eco-studs next week and start driving the 1.8T in the winter!!!! (oh and I need a ski rack too)
Nokians Rule!!!!!
Also when the tires were new, I was driving to Buffalo to vist my Brother and the NY state throughway was almost closed down. Traffic on the throughway was going like 35 m.p.h. with lots of stopped vehicles. We ripped past everyone going about 60 m.p.h. like a bunch of crazy yoopers. Very stable and a lot of control. As soon as we got off the throughway at the 219 exit they closed the throughway due to snow!!!!!!
Nokians Rule

































_Modified by slugII at 8:55 PM 12-16-2005_


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (slugII)*

The Studded Hakk2's are a great tire for snow/ice/slush ... the studs do trade some dry/wet grip, but the tires are very easy to drive in all conditions none-the-less.
In the past two weeks we've gotten a 10" snow fall, and a 2-4" ice/slush-fall, and these tires have been nothing short of fantastic in these conditions - well worth the tradeoff in the dry.


----------



## purplejettahondaeater (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (f1forkvr6)*

i picked up my rsi's for the sti today
total sickness, bring on more snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMadChigga (Feb 24, 2002)

*Re: Nokian Hakkapeliitta 1? Review? Feedback (purplejettahondaeater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *purplejettahondaeater* »_i picked up my rsi's for the sti today
total sickness, bring on more snow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif same here, I picked up a set of RSI for my BMW, they rock!


----------



## tb 5112 (Jul 11, 2004)

The Hak WR's are the best hands down. And the tread does not change as the tires wear down like the Blizzaks and others do.


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (tb 5112)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tb 5112* »_The Hak WR's are the best hands down.

For a high performance, winter capable tire - yes. One that performs surprisingly well in the dry and wet.
For a severe weather winter tire, no. The RSi, and Hakk 2's are much more capable when the weather gets really nasty.


----------

